# Hello from France



## fiestared (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi all,

Where to begin... My first computer was an Apple IIe, and my first synthe a Mini Moog, so you can imagine my age... I had a lot of Macs from the toaster Mac 512 till this MacBook Pro, I began with Performer 1.0, I had the first Digidesign card Sound accelerator for the Mac II, to use with softsynth and Sound Designer. OK, that's enough ! 
Now I'm on Logic and Pro Tools. As lots of people, I use Spectrasonics, NI, VSL products... I'm happy and proud to be in this community, if I can help, it will be with pleasure.
Have a good day full of Music.
F.


----------



## lumcas (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello and welcome! Unfortunately, I remember Sound Designer days too


----------



## jules (Aug 18, 2013)

Bienvenue !


----------



## TMRodrigues (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome!
Hope you will have a good time around here.


----------



## fiestared (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi and THANKS to all for the "bienvenue" messages...
F. :D


----------



## sammy24 (Aug 20, 2013)

> My first computer was an Apple IIe, and my first synthe a Mini Moog, so you can imagine my age..



Impressive... over 100 years old and still following the musical dream! :wink: 

Just kidding. Welcome to the forum, I'll throw in my own 'bienvenue'!


----------



## fiestared (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Sammy24,

Not 100, only 99, and all the functionalities a normal musician has :wink: but as you know" experience always wins the day" or in french "c'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fait la bonne soupe" (même sans carottes nouvelles...) English traduction : it's in the old pans that you make the best dishes"
I'm only talking about my digital life, I don't talk about my first Tele, Strato and my first Vox (I still own), I even saw The Shadows, The Beatles, Jimi Hendrix, James Brown, Otis Redding, Stevie Wonder on stage... 
G'day mate o-[][]-o


----------



## sammy24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ha awesome stuff. Well, besides the experience factor, you also got to see some great music, during a great musical era.

Cheers to you o-[][]-o , and welcome once again, hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## fiestared (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi sammy24,

I had a look at your site, wow ! This is very Pro ! So many informations, I should go there more often, in fact this is the biggest prob here in this forum... The quality of the people is so hight ! I spend too much time reading the posts, most of the time they're like a "master class"... 

G'day mate o-[][]-o 

F.red


----------



## Tatu (Aug 22, 2013)

Bienvenue en VIC! Ça va?


----------



## fiestared (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Tatu,

Merci ! Je vais bien et vous ? This forum is very friendly...
F.red


----------



## Tatu (Aug 22, 2013)

Ca va bien! Il fait beau! (Those are the small sentences that I remember from my french studies years and years ago :D )


----------



## fiestared (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Tatu,

These sentences are almost what you need to have a good day anywhere, they're positive and usable in any situations, maybe you need : combien ça coute ? (how much is it) and : c'est la vie...


----------



## sammy24 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks very much! 
I'm just kinda getting started with it, soI definitely appreciate the feedback. (If you ever have any comments, critiques, etc. make sure to let me know!)

There's certainly a whole lot of talent on this forum; you should be alright if reading forum posts here is your worst form of distraction  .


----------



## fiestared (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi sammy24,

My pleasure ! 
Reading this forum is like going to a club, but a club where all the attendees are sharing the same passion. I finnish my day reading the posts and drinking a good belgian beer... beer I really wood share with others.
F.red o-[][]-o


----------

